

Schneier on Security: The Problem with Password Masking - fossguy
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/06/the_problem_wit_2.html

======
tptacek
Whatever gets him more attention. Yeah, nobody shoulder surfs. But when
someone writes a research paper about sniffing keystrokes with lasers, or
screen radiation, or whatever, he's happy to write that up as important news.
Lasers: yes. Cameras: not so much. Got it.

~~~
m_eiman
There is a point in the article though, that it's easier to have a longer
password if you can make sure you spell it right. And putting in a "toggle
password visible" option is so easy that there's no excuse for not doing it.
Customer support will like it, if nothing else.

~~~
gommm
I often wish I had a toggle password visible option when it's late at night
and I'm tired... As long as it's masked per default and I can unmask it when
I'm sure it's not an important password and/or no one could see it I think it
really makes sense.

Apple already does that for the wifi password and I really like it.

